# My boy wants TASTY!!!!



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Sweet Ollie has been Fed several kibbles. Since I acquired him at 7 weeks of age I softened his food with water. He is 11 weeks old today. He begs for anything cooking. He can see you chewing and he goes nuts!!! I spoke to my vet and she said that the more foods that I try him on the finickier that he would get. He will NOT eat canned food. He will still eat kibble, only if it is softened and I don't give him anything else. I give him "Angels Eyes" every day with a little bit of chicken. Have you tasted that stuff? OK, I did. It is really bitter. Ollie refuses to eat with it on there. I only give him 1/8 of a tsp. per day. It really has worked with Max and with Ollie, so I really believe in it, however Ollie will only take it about every other day.

Question: Is there a tasty kibble out there, that my boy will love!! I already cook different meals for me, my husband and my boys and now my dog? Without cooking, do you have any suggestions. Also, it has to be human quality, corn free food. The breeder sent me home with a large can of Pedigree Puppy, it really made him poopy. We've tried Innova and Nature's Variety. I do not want to go raw with him, nor start him on canned food. I wouldn't mind keeping our chicken snack up, but will that defeat what I'm trying to do?

Help ME! 

Finicky Sweet Ollie Puppy!

CM


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

In the most notable books by holistic vets (The Nature of Animal Healing by Martin Goldstein and Richard Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats) dog food should only be a supplement to a home prepared diet. Can you imagine eating cereal every meal every day. We'de definetely not get the variety of vitamins and minerals we need. It's no different with dogs. There is no such thing as a complete and balanced dog food - that's just a marketing ploy by the pet food companies. Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Take whatever dry he's eating and stick with it. You will create a fussy eater by continuously switching. Wetting it is absolutely fine. 

If you don't want him to beg, DO NOT feed him. Better yet, have a mat for him to go lay on while you eat so he is not bothering you. Feeding him and paying attention to him while you eat only encourages begging.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I give him "Angels Eyes" every day with a little bit of chicken. Have you tasted that stuff? OK, I did. It is really bitter.[/B]


Yes, I have. It is really bitter and makes you do this :smtease:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:new_shocked: WHY are you giving an 11 week old puppy angels eyes?????????????????? Please please stop!!!!! Dr. Jaimie correct me if I'm wrong, but I am pretty sure they have to be atleast 7-8 mo old (or after their adult teeth are in) before giving that....I think it can damage their permanent teeth????


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

Stick with whatever kibble you are currently using. If he starts to get too finicky and not eating it, then take it away. Pups will eventually let hunger get the best of them and eat. You don't want to make him into a picky eater (into the habit where he knows if he doesn't eat it, you will give him some other brand of food or table scraps.) 

Also I agree about the Angel's Eyes. He's too young to get it. Most breeders won't let you have a puppy until he is 12 weeks old and even then you should hold off on feeding Angel's Eyes. You should wait until the puppy is older since you don't want to risk damage to his adult teeth.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually, it is safe for puppies, but it's silly to give it as they are only teething..so the problem is not going to stop. You're better off purchasing some Spa Lavish Facial scrub and washing his face every week. 





> :new_shocked: WHY are you giving an 11 week old puppy angels eyes?????????????????? Please please stop!!!!! Dr. Jaimie correct me if I'm wrong, but I am pretty sure they have to be atleast 7-8 mo old (or after their adult teeth are in) before giving that....I think it can damage their permanent teeth????[/B]


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Take whatever dry he's eating and stick with it. You will create a fussy eater by continuously switching. Wetting it is absolutely fine.
> 
> If you don't want him to beg, DO NOT feed him. Better yet, have a mat for him to go lay on while you eat so he is not bothering you. Feeding him and paying attention to him while you eat only encourages begging.[/B]


My Vet said that exactly. Right now he is on Canidae Chicken and Rice and likes it fine. We are doing much better. He is 16 weeks old today! LOL!

Thanks you guys are great!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> Take whatever dry he's eating and stick with it. You will create a fussy eater by continuously switching. Wetting it is absolutely fine.
> 
> If you don't want him to beg, DO NOT feed him. Better yet, have a mat for him to go lay on while you eat so he is not bothering you. Feeding him and paying attention to him while you eat only encourages begging.[/B]


I completely agree- they all do that until they realize you aren't going to give them any.


----------

